# Shampoo for thinning hair?



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

Can any men suggest a good shampoo and conditioner to fight thinning of the hair? My hair stylist suggested Bosley. I did use a DHT fighting shampoo several years ago that I purchased off of Amazon but I can't recall the name right now. I have a full head of hair but I do have a thinning spot in my crown area that really bugs me.

Speaking of hair, has any men had a hair transplant? If so, was it worth it?

Thanks


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

For starters, work with what you got. Do you go to a barber that normally does men, or one of those quick, coupon places?

Find a good cutter that knows you and can recommend modern styles and a style that fits you. 

I had a woman cut my hair for years. Last year I updated my decade old cut. 

She retired two weeks ago. 

So I went to a new local chain. They only do men. All the cutters are hot young women with tattoos. (Shout out to @Andy1001). And they give you free beer. The cut was lopsided, but hey, getting a scalp massage from a hot chick was worth a bad cut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Mr.StrongMan said:


> Can any men suggest a good shampoo and conditioner to fight thinning of the hair? My hair stylist suggested Bosley. I did use a DHT fighting shampoo several years ago that I purchased off of Amazon but I can't recall the name right now. I have a full head of hair but I do have a thinning spot in my crown area that really bugs me.
> 
> Speaking of hair, has any men had a hair transplant? If so, was it worth it?
> 
> Thanks


You need to get a few rabbits and wear them on your head.
From a distance they will look like hares.....


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> For starters, work with what you got. Do you go to a barber that normally does men, or one of those quick, coupon places?
> 
> Find a good cutter that knows you and can recommend modern styles and a style that fits you.
> 
> ...


That's crazy! The woman who cut my hair just retired too!!!! Could it be????


----------



## ulyssesheart (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.StrongMan said:


> Can any men suggest a good shampoo and conditioner to fight thinning of the hair? My hair stylist suggested Bosley. I did use a DHT fighting shampoo several years ago that I purchased off of Amazon but I can't recall the name right now. I have a full head of hair but I do have a thinning spot in my crown area that really bugs me.
> 
> Speaking of hair, has any men had a hair transplant? If so, was it worth it?
> 
> Thanks


Watch, watch, here it comes! Divorce that wife of yours. She has caused you to pull out your hair in clumps. I hear that not getting enough sex causes your T levels to drop and your hair to fall out.
Soon you will lose your strength Mr. Stong Man as did Samson when his Delilah cut his locks and locked up his nads. Soon your hair will be thin-to-none! Just saying!

I skipped the hair transplant barb and any reference to spine because it would be too cruel to mention.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*No hair transplant here! When it's gone, it's gone!

In the immortal words of one of my football officiating cohorts who is beyond bald, "I just tell people that my baldness has primarily occurred from doing the missionary position as I'm habitually rubbing my head against the headboard!"

On a serious note, I've found that most of the Alberto shampoos and conditioners is a cost effective remedy! *


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

1. Finasteride (Propecia) $20 for 3 months at Costco

2. "Thicker Fuller Hair" shampoo and conditioner

3. Preferably... Andalou Naturals thinning hair shampoo and conditioner

4. Results:










OK, maybe half as long usually but pretty wild hair regardless. If I don't cut it for 3-4 months it ends like that.

Neutrogena isn't bad if you live in the sticks. Andalou is very good.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

"Grass don't grow on a busy street."

"It doesn't grow in an empty parking lot, either." 

"Tell her to quit pulling your hair. You'll get her there."


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I would suggest just going with it and maybe getting it cut shorter. I didn't think there's ANYTHING wrong with a guy with thinning hair as long as you don't try to hide it. It's natural.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Revita, Regenpure, and Lipogaine are some popular brands.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> For starters, work with what you got. Do you go to a barber that normally does men, or one of those quick, coupon places?
> 
> Find a good cutter that knows you and can recommend modern styles and a style that fits you.
> 
> ...


So you went to a place full of hot women(with tattoos),you had a beer and someone who couldn't cut hair gave you a bad haircut.
Are you sure you weren't in a bar.lol.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> So you went to a place full of hot women(with tattoos),you had a beer and someone who couldn't cut hair gave you a bad haircut.
> Are you sure you weren't in a bar.lol.



Or maybe he was really drunk and was here. Did the woman who cut your hair have glasses?


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

What's wrong with a bald man? 

I think it's sexy, not giving a damn! 











Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Just shave it man. I had to. I spent years worrying about it, then it got to bad to fight anymore. I wasn't going to do the comb over. I shaved it and in about a week I was used to my new look. Lots of women like bald men. If you have something going for you it doesn't really matter. 

It also takes me about 10 minutes less to get ready in the morning.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Shave your head and grow a goatee.


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

ulyssesheart said:


> Watch, watch, here it comes! Divorce that wife of yours. She has caused you to pull out your hair in clumps. I hear that not getting enough sex causes *your T levels to drop and your hair to fall out.*
> Soon you will lose your strength Mr. Stong Man as did Samson when his Delilah cut his locks and locked up his nads. Soon your hair will be thin-to-none! Just saying!
> 
> I skipped the hair transplant barb and any reference to spine because it would be too cruel to mention.


But I thought high T levels were the the reason hair falls out.


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

john117 said:


> 1. Finasteride (Propecia) $20 for 3 months at Costco
> 
> 2. "Thicker Fuller Hair" shampoo and conditioner
> 
> ...


I'm afraid to take Finasteride (Propecia) cause I heard it causes brainfog or depression that doesn't go away. And what do you mean they sell it at Costco. It's a prescription drug.


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> Revita, Regenpure, and Lipogaine are some popular brands.


 @EllisRedding thank you for a serious answer. I appreciate it.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Mr.StrongMan said:


> @EllisRedding thank you for a serious answer. I appreciate it.


I use those plus Rogaine Foam. Honestly, except for a few new strands, new hair is not going to grow back, so it is more just trying to maintain/minimize hair loss (I still have enough hair, but thinning is definitely noticeable)

I would not touch propecia with a 10 ft pole. I took it for a month and stopped, didn't like the way it made me feel. Plus the side effects and/or what others have reported (depression, sexual dysfunction, etc...), it is simply not worth it.

As others have said as well, just get a hair cut that best fits it. For the most part I have always kept my hair short, so not a huge deal.


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> I use those plus Rogaine Foam. Honestly, except for a few new strands, new hair is not going to grow back, so it is more just trying to maintain/minimize hair loss (I still have enough hair, but thinning is definitely noticeable)
> 
> I would not touch propecia with a 10 ft pole. I took it for a month and stopped, didn't like the way it made me feel. Plus the side effects and/or what others have reported (depression, sexual dysfunction, etc...), it is simply not worth it.
> 
> As others have said as well, just get a hair cut that best fits it. For the most part I have always kept my hair short, so not a huge deal.


My thinning is not all that bad. It's in my crown area. I was thinking about spending 5K for a hair transplant back there.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Mr.StrongMan said:


> My thinning is not all that bad. It's in my crown area. I was thinking about spending 5K for a hair transplant back there.


The only thing I am not sure, it sounds like in some situations it is recommended to use Propecia after a hair transplant, or possibly prepare for future hair transplants (i.e. if the doctor feels you are still susceptible to future hair loss with your existing hair).


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> The only thing I am not sure, it sounds like in some situations it is recommended to use Propecia after a hair transplant, or possibly prepare for future hair transplants (i.e. if the doctor feels you are still susceptible to future hair loss with your existing hair).


Yes, I recall a doctor saying Propecia should be used after a hair transplant.
Fortunately for me, at my age, it's not bad at all. If only the hair stylist cut it in a way where I could cover it with other hair. Next time.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Nair


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Mr.StrongMan said:


> But I thought high T levels were the the reason hair falls out.


They are. Medication like Propecia reduce the T-levels...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I think at your / my situation we're well past fog depression etc 😀

You need a prescription for it but Costco has by far the best price. Used to be $16 for 90 days supply now $20. Insurance doesn't cover it (used to) and CVS is like $120 for 90 days...


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

So your hair is falling out and you need something to keep it in.

How about a paper bag.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> They only do men. All the cutters are hot young women with tattoos. (Shout out to @Andy1001). And they give you free beer. The cut was lopsided, but hey, getting a scalp massage from a hot chick was worth a bad cut.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hot women, beer, men only. What could possibly go wrong!? Are we still talking about cutting hair? Sounds like a strip club! 😁

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> Hot women, beer, men only. What could possibly go wrong!? Are we still talking about cutting hair? Sounds like a strip club! 😁
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I wonder does it only open at night?


----------



## ulyssesheart (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr.StrongMan said:


> But I thought high T levels were the the reason hair falls out.


Maybe, not always! 

This I know, a lack of T makes your hair fall out. T being Trust in your case.


It’s not the amount of testosterone or DHT that causes baldness; it’s the sensitivity of your hair follicles. That sensitivity is determined by genetics. 
Dihydrotestosterone (DHT) is made from testosterone by an enzyme called 5-alpha reductase. It can also be made from DHEA, a hormone more common in women. DHT is found in skin, hair follicles, and the prostate. The actions of DHT and the sensitivity of hair follicles to DHT is what causes hair loss.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

What ulyssesheart says is basically true, except that the amount of DHT _does_ matter. As you age, your body makes more of the DHT that causes those sensitive follicles to weaken and die. A young man has those same sensitive follicles, but because his body is not producing DHT, he's keeps his hair. It's only when his body produces too much DHT that it affects the follicles. 

There are some chemicals that can inhibit the amount of DHT that your body makes (e.g. Finasteride, aka Propecia). There is a non-prescription supplement called saw palmetto that some people believe performs the same function. However, I don't think anyone has ever had dramatic results with any solution. There is still no real cure for hair loss. Whoever invents one will be a billionaire.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

If you start early with Propecia and it works for you then hair loss is quite stoppable and even reversible. Pictures don't lie, ten years ago I had thinner hair than today. 

If it works for you, that is.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I've seen some hair transplants that look amazing, and others that didn't take that well. If you have the money to do it I would. Or at least I would tell my husband to lol.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Love this mans hair post implant!


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

john117 said:


> If you start early with Propecia and it works for you then hair loss is quite stoppable and even reversible. Pictures don't lie, ten years ago I had thinner hair than today.
> 
> If it works for you, that is.


 @john117 so you take Propecia? No depression? No brain fog?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Mr.StrongMan said:


> @john117 so you take Propecia? No depression? No brain fog?


Yep, I've been on it for 7-8 years, no side effects except facial hair grows a lot faster


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

john117 said:


> Yep, I've been on it for 7-8 years, no side effects except facial hair grows a lot faster


Hmmm almost wish I took it now.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Mr.StrongMan said:


> has any men had a hair transplant? If so, was it worth it?


Yes. No. Whatever you do don't be fooled by all of those before/after pictures. They're either photoshopped and fake, or they're the small percentage of good results out of a large pool of not so good results such as mine.

I got some results, I have the semblence of a hairline, it doesn't have the "cornstalk, dollhead" appearance but it certainly isn't a full head of hair like they show you on those infomercials.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Closed.


----------

